# Vaati Rant.



## ipodawesum (Feb 2, 2010)

For some reason, not sure why, i dislike. Vaati from Zelda minish cap.

EDITED BECAUSE I CHANGED MY OPINIONS THANKS TO TBT 

1. Not too fond of the look.





Meh


2. His powers seem a little lacking, or, to me, i havent played much minish cap though, so i cant say too much.
.

3. I honestly dont see the big deal in him. I respect him and his fans, but im not way too fond of him.

also his final form doesnt do much for me.







so thats my personal rant on Vaati,
and if you are wondering, majora/skull kid( in MM, majora is behind it all, but i love the look of skull kid, and his personality, even if we dont see to much of it)is my favorite villian, mainly because i am very amused by his(?) looks and back story.
Im not saying its wrong to like a character, i just have an opinion, and in that opinion, i i aint to fond of vaati.



Yeah.


----------



## Zex (Feb 2, 2010)

wat


----------



## Ricano (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool rant, bro.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 2, 2010)

He's all powerful because he has a hat that can do anything he *censored.3.0*ing wants to, like turn people into *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wait... I liked Vaati as a villain cause he wasn't some all powerful being, he was a cool sorcerer with specialty in wind, and I always liked wind mages.

Second, whats wrong with looking emo?  As long as you don't actually act overly emotional, or cut yourself I have no qualms with the look, in fact it can be hawt :3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 2, 2010)

Because he's different. He's the only villian besides Ganon to be in more than one game, and except for FSA he's not a pawn of Ganon, and most importantly, not a rip-off (Malladus)

Also
Hair over one eye =/= emo
The emo subculture didn't invent the hairstyle. It's also a reference to his one eye, he was created as a one eyed monster first, then Nintendo decided to give him a humanoid form, so since he was one eyed, they made his hair cover one eye.

There's also the fact that he's unlike most Zelda villians, which are usually old guys or beasts, but humanoid Vaati is a fresh young villian with a great villianous laugh.

Majora and Vaati > Ganon


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

Actually he is all powerful. He's got a hat/weapon that was created by Ezlo, but then Vaati got ahold of it and turned Ezlo into a hat. :3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Actually he is all powerful. He's got a hat/weapon that was created by Ezlo, but then Vaati got ahold of it and turned Ezlo into a hat. :3


Without the Triforce of Power or Trident of Power, Vaati could destroy Ganondorf.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 2, 2010)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> For some reason, not sure why, i loathe Vaati from Zelda minish cap.
> 
> I dont understand why people like him, or why they think he's all powerful.
> 
> ...


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice rant


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 2, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

>


OMG this is an amazing picture!

And yeah I forgot about the hat power, but I don't think it seemed all that all powerful...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Vaati227 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could enslave the Hylian race probably if it wasn't for Ganon/Ganondorf


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True! but Very true too


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 2, 2010)

That's why he was searching for the Light Force.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait... Vaati or the guy in the picture


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 2, 2010)

Actually Gnome, Link stopped Vaati and sealed him away, Ganon tricked Link into releasing Vaati by drawing the Four Sword with Shadow Link's assistance.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 2, 2010)

emo kid that turns into a bat eh?






I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you to shut up.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 2, 2010)

^That's only in the manga though.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 2, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ^That's only in the manga though.


you too.






and the manga counts as much if not more than the games do.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 2, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But afterwards he becomes the giant eyeball bat wind mage thing.

The developers like the manga, but it isn't canon. Plus I don't like the ending. "IM SO SORRY EZLO I WONT TRY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD EVER AGAIN "


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 2, 2010)

I meant it counts towards showing how awesome Vaati is.

I could care less if its cannon. *doesnt think theres a timeline*


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2010)

I actually agree with ipodawesum on this.......


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 2, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> I meant it counts towards showing how awesome Vaati is.
> 
> I could care less if its cannon. *doesnt think theres a timeline*


He was cool before he decided to be good. Even if you don't believe in a timeline, you should believe that Minish Cap is part of the Four Sword series, therefore he has to stay evil for Four Swords and Four Swords Adventures


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 2, 2010)

DataWizard said:
			
		

> I actually agree with ipodawesum on this.......


no one let you in. go away.

*staredown*


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Second, whats wrong with looking emo?  As long as you don't actually act overly emotional, or cut yourself I have no qualms with the look, in fact it can be hawt :3


I agree with this, hehe. =3


----------



## Yokie (Feb 3, 2010)

Vaati is an okay villain. Ganon is an annoying son of a b****. Majora is my fave. :>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Ganondorf > Ganon > Dark Link > Vaati > Zant > Malladus > Majora > Veran > Onox > Twinrova > Bellum > Agahnim > Nightmare

In my opinion.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Vaati > Majora > Dark Link > Ganon > Zant > Malladus > Ganondorf > Onox > Veran > Agahnim >  Nightmare > Twinrova > Bellum

mine.
and Dethl is basically Vaati.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 3, 2010)

You haven't completed Majora's Mask yet Tye so your opinion doesn't matter.
@Vaati, they just look alike, and Vaati looks like many Zelda enemies, the one eye thing is very common in Zelda.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You haven't completed Majora's Mask yet Tye so your opinion doesn't matter.
> @Vaati, they just look alike, and Vaati looks like many Zelda enemies, the one eye thing is very common in Zelda.


Like Queen Gohma! 
She is the easiest boss in any video game to ever exist.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gohma in: OoT and Wind Waker


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You haven't completed Majora's Mask yet Tye so your opinion doesn't matter.
> @Vaati, they just look alike, and Vaati looks like many Zelda enemies, the one eye thing is very common in Zelda.


It's based on what I know of the bosses. Maybe my opinion will change when I beat Majora's Mask, but I doubt it. We'll see.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, are you basing it on the boss fights, or the villians looks, personalities, etc?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I know about them, lol. Not just looks or boss fights, that would be stupid. =p Everything about them. Majora, while being an extremely dark and evil being shrouded in mystery, just falls short for me... It's just an evil entity sealed in a mask. It doesn't have much involvement in the plot, aside from controlling Skull Kid. Overall, it just seems lacking to me. I'm not saying that it's not a good villain, but when it comes to Zelda villains, I think there are better ones.

Also, I separated Ganon and Ganondorf because although they're the same person and may have the same motives, they're radically different in looks, style, personality, and how they're fought.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOY ARE YOU GONNA LOVE THE ENDING.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moon is about to hit Clock Town. Giants come, stop Moon. You go on Moon, kill Majora. Giants push Moon away, everything is happy.


Okay, it's been awhile, but that's what I remember of the ending. I don't want to read or watch anything that will spoil it completely for me. =p


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>An actual spoiler</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Skull Kid actually has almost zero importance to the plot, he's actually just a puppet, it was the Mask the entire time.
4:00.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Q9-4zppf5NM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Q9-4zppf5NM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>
Oh wait you said that in the bolded. Stupid me.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 3, 2010)

Vaati is one of my favorite villains of the Zelda series, though I've only played one game with him, Four Swords Adventures. Then again, I loved pretty much every part of that game. XD

I haven't played enough of the Zelda series to really judge which villains were my favorites, though. I really have only played games with Ganondorf/Ganon and Zant (even though he wasn't really the main villain in the end).


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 3, 2010)

I came off pretty angry in my first post. As i said before i completely respect your opinions. And you all actually changed my mind a little. I dont 100% hate vaati, i just dont see why some people make a big deal out of him, well, as big of a deal as they do. I like vaati a little more now, i changed my opinion.

READ FIRST POST GUYS.


----------

